# Corky Bite - Fat Boyz Chasing Big Girls



## Capt. Kris Kelley

*Castaway Lodge Seadrift Report
By Capt. Kris Kelley
Ghost Writer Free - Authentic Mid-Coast
1-888-618-4868 - TEXT 361-648-3474 E-MAIL: [email protected]*

An absolute smoker on Trout to 23" and Redfish to 25" recently on a wade using Corky's/SoftDines & soft plastics with Capt's. Chris Cady, Trey Ross, and Kolten Braun on an "afternoon to kill" in some mild weather between fronts. We set out to fly fish but sure enough as soon as we headed out overcast skies hit us but we were well prepared with light tackle and almost not enough Corky's. A couple of us worked soft plastics in various colors and it was an amazing dispasrity between that bite and the Corky bite which was getting hammered and multiple times on every cast. No sense being hard headed as we all loaded up a version of the Corky including Fat Boys and Softdines in various colors and went to working on them. A couple of break offs and snap offs and yep, we were on Corky fumes waist deep in a Trout and Redfish melt down. Check out the vid and enjoy.






*Duck Hunting*

Capt. James Cunnigham reported great action over the blocks with guests of Skip B. and the Georgetown crew. It was a mixed bag of Teal, Gadwall, Wigeon, and Pintails filling the straps. Check out our *Photo Gallery*.

We've got lots and lots of great fishing ahead of us. So if you're planning a trip, get started *HERE*.

*Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868 
www.seadriftbayfishing.com*

*Sponsored by: Mercury Marine; Air Ranger Airboats; Haynie Bay Boats; Baysport Marine Victoria; Coastline Trailers; JL Marine; CorrosionX; Pure Fishing; and, Bob's Machine Shop.*


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley

*Corky Bite continues*

Capt. Chris Cady reported 5 man Trout limits yesterday afternoon on Corky Fatboys & Soft-Dine's with Clown still being the dominant color choice. Nothing special on size, just keepers to 18" working mud guts and swales feeding back lakes.

Cast N Blast action continues with best duck hunting in the mornings for puddlers of late. Lots of Redhead's hung up mid-bay with big flocks of Blue-bills and that's not doing much for afternoon hunts which remain very challenged presently.

Capt. Kris Kelley reporting.


----------

